# Which composer made this old electro sound?



## lychee (Nov 3, 2020)

I have this melody in my head and I cannot find the composer.
Is it Jean Michel Jarre, Vangelis or I don't know who else?
It would be cool if any of you had the answer and could give me the title of this song.


----------



## Vstforever (Nov 30, 2020)

The first name that crossed my mind is Giorgio Moroder because it ‘sounds’ Italian. Definitely not Vangelis and it is Jarre-esque neither. Not much of a help.


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 30, 2020)

The melody sounds a bit like 'Yesterday' (Beatles). Are you sure it had a sound like that? Perhaps Michael Garrison, John Kerr or the like. Or Robert Schröder? Difficult to say.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 30, 2020)

Not Jarre nor Vangelis for sure.

I don't know the track but I would go and listen to some John Carpenter... You might get lucky...


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 30, 2020)

Although it's not from Midnight Express, it's sounds similar in style from certain pieces from that score.
So, possibly Giorgio Moroder?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2020)

Pretty sure it's not Carpenter.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 30, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Pretty sure it's not Carpenter.


If that's a Carpenter, that would indeed be a track of him I've never heard.
But that's not too far from what he does.

@lychee If you find out, let us know!


----------



## lychee (Jan 15, 2021)

After going through the internet from top to bottom, I finally found the sound and composer I was looking for.
It's crazy how a melody can come to your mind like that after so many years!
So it's the music for the credits of a very old French documentary (1982) called the adventure of plants.
The artist's name is Joël Fajerman and the title Flower's love, it ultimately has nothing to do with the composers Vangelis and Jarre but it is very inspired.

Damn I miss the 80s!


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Jan 16, 2021)

lychee said:


> After going through the internet from top to bottom, I finally found the sound and composer I was looking for.
> It's crazy how a melody can come to your mind like that after so many years!
> So it's the music for the credits of a very old French documentary (1982) called the adventure of plants.
> The artist's name is Joël Fajerman and the title Flower's love, it ultimately has nothing to do with the composers Vangelis and Jarre but it is very inspired.
> ...



OP I am curious to know what tools you used to track it down. I myself have been in this situation before, and would love to be able to have something to use.


----------

